# espresso machine but not a Classic?



## NoTeaPleaseWe'reBritish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all

Firstly thank you all for such a great resource









Having recently purchased my first coffee machine, a Gaggia Classic, following a great deal of reading its only now I need to ask for help. Not for myself, but for my brother and sister-in-law who asked for my advice for a £200 machine, but when I answered with a Classic the response I got was.... well lukewarm at best. They think its a bit dated looking and clearly aren't keen









My first question is, the Gaggia colour machine, am I right in thinking its a Phillips made and Gaggia branded and therefore not of the same quality?

Secondly, aside from the Classic I really have no idea what to recommend. They could look out for a Rancilio Silvia second hand but even that would break their budget (I think they could double their initial budget so say £400 to play with, he's just naturally tight







) but I don't see that giving any significant advantage over the Classic.

In fact I'm up to a Expobar Office Pulsar at around £660 before I see something I would consider an upgrade to the Classic?

Any help, amendments or confirmation to my initial thoughts appreciated









Thank you


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Gaggia Classics have been manufactured for years. They have really stayed more or less the same despite Phillips buying the company out. I'm not sure what you mean by the "Gaggia colour machine" - there are many different models and many, like the Baby, are true long established Gaggia designs (others here will give you more detailed information).

If your brother and sister are judging it on looks alone (and I don't think the Classic looks bad at all) then I might humbly suggest their priorities are wrong...

If they are looking at around £200 and want a proper espresso machine as opposed to a kitchen ornament then there really is no competition.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you're heading down a blind alley in trying to help them, to be honest. Doesn't sound like they are being realistic, and are treating it like a kettle or a toaster. It isn't like that, as I'm sure you know. If they want something that looks modern and makes poor espresso, send them to the basement of a department store for a £79 DeLonghi and a Krups grinder. If they want decent espresso and a machine that looks dated, the Classic is it, along with an entry level burr grinder like an Iberital MC2. If they want the best of both worlds, tell them to increase their budget to £1200 so they can grab a shiney machine that can also do good espresso, along with a decent grinder. Ye cannae change the laws o' physics, cap'n.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What he said ^^^^

You could head over to Kat & Gail's YouTube channel at Seatle Coffee Gear. They reviews loads of machines and that way you can actually see what they look like but more importantly, see what the espresso they produce is like. This will at least give you an idea of whats out there (and what's most likely well out of your budget)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

What he said too ^^^ Plus remember the G word (Grinder)! are they expecting to get a machine plug it in and thats it? best give them Coffee Forums site address and let them have a look around!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Show them the 'Hi fi shop' sketch from Not the 9'o clock News before you send them here....only fair to let them know what they are in for


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I remember that sketch... not as bad as that are we.. are we!









Check this sketch http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d240b5ebec/coffeesnobs it was posted before still funny


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hehe. But I dont think we've been overly perfectionist in this case... just frank.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Hehe. But I dont think we've been overly perfectionist in this case... just frank.


OK then we just blame frank:act-up:


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor frank always gets the blame... and Will of course. Always firing at him.


----------



## NoTeaPleaseWe'reBritish (Jun 22, 2012)

The gaggia was the 'gaggia 74841'* bright red and plastic so i must admit I assumed it wouldn't share the internals as the more popular Classic.

I will pass on your comments thanks all









edit: *called the Gaggia Espresso Color only difference seems to be a 1100w boiler vs the classics 1300w and a mechanical valve vs the solenoid. Pro's and cons of these ?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If they really do not like the look of the Classic then they could consider a Gaggia Baby Class. The internals for this machine are the same as the classic although it is to more difficult to modify (steam wand replacement, OPV adjustment, etc.). Price wise the Baby Class is usually slightly more expensive than the Classic but not by huge amounts.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

They could always go for something like an Ascaso Dream or Arc - they are more expensive than a Classic, don't make better coffee but are prettier. Apparently the coffee they make isn't bad but they are not particularly reliable. Nor, of course, are they upgradeable in the way the Classic is.

But really at this low price range, as others have said, the grinder is all important - more important than the machine in many ways. Like many, I never quite believed it at first until I experienced it for myself - unless the grind is right you are never going to get a good espresso out of the machine and good grinders are relatively expensive.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a dream(no not the song!) and as RoloD said look nice but unreliable, got rid of mine after several breakdowns and got a Silvia so I would steer clear if I were you


----------

